# Schwinn Deluxe pedals. Girls



## Classicriders (Jun 13, 2022)

Original pair of girls Schwinn pedals.


----------



## Jackbrick62 (Jun 26, 2022)

Hello would you take 40 for the pedals


----------



## Jackbrick62 (Aug 27, 2022)

$50 plus shipping.


----------

